# Enlarger 75mm vs. 80mm



## Antonio Bunt (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello, I got an enlarger as a gift but it came with an 80mm lens. I use a Seagull camera that has a fixed 75mm lens. How does that affect the final print? Also, what lens do I need to enlarge 6X9 negatives? By the way, that enlarger is a Japanese Luminar but I never heard about that brand and I can't seem to find 35mm, 6X4.5 or 6X6 neagative carrier. Does anyone have any information about this brand?
Thanks!


----------



## Jus7 A Phas3 (Jul 18, 2008)

All you do is adjust the knobs on the sides and it makes the picture bigger on the table you're working at. Thats what the enlargers at my school were like, im pretty sure the size of the lens on the enlarger doesn't matter that much.


----------



## compur (Jul 18, 2008)

An 80mm enlarger lens is the most common focal length for 6x6 negatives and
is fine for your Seagull negs.  You could probably also use it for 6x9 but you'd
likely run into vignetting problems (light fall-off around the edges).  A better
choice for 6x9 would be 105mm.

I'm not familiar with the Luminar enlarger.  I am in the USA and I've never
heard of it, at least not by that name.


----------

